# "Morning Rush" - new Sapp mp3



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 7, 2005)

Ladies! 

Recently finished this (finally) - second work in my city library 'score'. It utilizes the same themes/motifs as my 'Big Apple' piece... would like to share it with you guys. :D 

( http://www.aaronsapp.com/morning_rush.mp3 )

Strings: SI, VSL
Brass: SI, SAM, QLSO
Woods: SI, VSL
Perc: SI, QLSO, G-Town, SAM Freebies


----------



## lux (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice cue Aaron, really works. 

Liked a lot that 0.50-1.00 strings passage.

Keep coming

Luca


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice! Playfull... the beginning reminds me a lot of Gershwin.

Keep up the good work 


cheers,

Thomas


----------



## dimitris (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job! And how nice you have blended all the different libraries.
Three thumbs up :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 7, 2005)

This is going into my favorites file Mr Sapp - cool composition and interesting changes/dynamics - well done!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice Aaron.
Love the rhythmic changes and subtle background string lines...


----------



## ComposerDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Great work, Aaron! Especially liked the more complex rhythms around 1:10. The whole thing has a nice Gershwin-esque vibe. It's on loop playback now...

-Peter


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 7, 2005)

Really like the rhytms juxaposed against the 2 beat underlayment. Very fun. Thanks Aaron.

Rob


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent!!! Looking forward to the next one in 2008.


----------



## christianb (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job lad... tho I thought you said there was a lot of RMX in it. I guess it's mixed too low. Other than that.... superb.


cb


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 7, 2005)

Very Classy.

It is really the happy morning rush. So much going on - people going here and there.. oops don't bump into each other now...GREAT!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like it came out of a top notch movie! 

Well done Mr Sapp 8)


----------



## dogforester (Oct 7, 2005)

very cool, like the strings and the underlying bass brass parts, nice work. :D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 7, 2005)

Really nice! Lovely piece.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Jackull (Oct 7, 2005)

Aaron,

i really like the space & depth of this piece. It's just there lingering around, I don't know a better term...  Cool piece for a rush hour. Hope to hear more...

jackULL


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 7, 2005)

Aaron - good to see you finished this one. Great use of melodic material.

What's with the "ladies" thing though?


----------



## Ed (Oct 7, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> What's with the "ladies" thing though?


I vote we ban him. I am hurt, like a knife through my chest. *cough...hack...*

/me bleeds over floor


----------



## Ed (Oct 7, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Ladies!
> 
> Recently finished this (finally) - second work in my city library 'score'. It utilizes the same themes/motifs as my 'Big Apple' piece... would like to share it with you guys. :D



Damn Aron, that sounds so alive! It really "breaths". You make all those libraries sound sound like a custom library, honestly.

How long does it take you to mix down, becuase I remember you saying it takes you ages?

And its a really cool compositon as well. I remember when your music was so schizophrenic, but now its much more ordered and now your talents really shine. :D

Ed

PS: whats the piano?


----------



## Niah (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice follow up to your other piece.

Keep posting !


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments! :D 




Herman Witkam said:


> Aaron - good to see you finished this one. Great use of melodic material.
> 
> What's with the "ladies" thing though?



I call all my good friends "ladies." :lol:




Ed said:


> Damn Aron, that sounds so alive! It really "breaths". You make all those libraries sound sound like a custom library, honestly.
> 
> How long does it take you to mix down, becuase I remember you saying it takes you ages?
> 
> ...



It used to take me awhile to mixdown, but since most of the libraries I'm using are ambient, I just apply a thin layer of reverb to the whole mix. Basic EQ (raise the highs, reduce the lows), basic limiting, and voila! No magic in the processing really. The piano is PMI Bosendorfer~

Thanks again :!: :lol:  :oops: :D


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 8, 2005)

that's 2 people hearing Gershwin in there. That first piano melody line shure does sound almost the same as in "Rhapsody in Blue". Or am I wrong?  

You should write a piano concerto! 


cheers,

Thomas


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 8, 2005)

thomastorfs said:


> that's 2 people hearing Gershwin in there. That first piano melody line shure does sound almost the same as in "Rhapsody in Blue". Or am I wrong?



Well, I know Gershwin composed using the Schillinger System of Musical Composition. How about you, Aaron? :D


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Oct 9, 2005)

It was damn good Aaron, I like your writing. Good spacing in there and the articulations are really connected. 

Well done ! 

Ben


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> It used to take me awhile to mixdown, but since most of the libraries I'm using are ambient, I just apply a thin layer of reverb to the whole mix. Basic EQ (raise the highs, reduce the lows), basic limiting, and voila! No magic in the processing really. The piano is PMI Bosendorfer~



Cool, but dont use use VSl? How do you process that?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 9, 2005)

Aaron, really nice work with the composition. I like the way the transitions move around within the framework you've defined - very effective. And very impressionistic.


----------



## fictionmusic (Oct 10, 2005)

thomastorfs said:


> that's 2 people hearing Gershwin in there. That first piano melody line shure does sound almost the same as in "Rhapsody in Blue". Or am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not at all! I thought the exact same thing, but it strikes me more as an obvious homage (or paraphrase) than anything else. Whatever...it is an excellent piece and certainly evokes the ' 40s and '50s cinema early morning bustle. Great writing, great mix, great orchestrations...a lot of fun. 

The only thing I thought was a wee bit lacking was the very ending... While I could certainly picture a rather busy cab ride coming to a happy end, it also seemed to me to be a bit abrupt and thin. Maybe an alternate mix with a more crescendo-oriented ending could be in order. 

Either way, a real pleasure to listen to; excellent work Aaron.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 10, 2005)

sappysapp thats great 

i really enjoyed the piece and were able to see the rush hour around the 30ies, when they had b/w film material and everything seemed faster than it is ... really great cue :!:


----------



## gugliel (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds good, nice clear, harmonious use of the many different sounds. Ending is a little puzzling, not programmatic (?drive into an office parking lot and sigh?), not conclusive.


----------



## handz (Oct 11, 2005)

Great one Sappini! Really like that style, wish I learn it :cry:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 11, 2005)

As always Aaron, nice music, super clean sequencing.


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Great work indeed. 
You are the one that inspired me to go deeper to do better samples work.
It must have took a while still to do all the expressions on this, what expressions you did on the fly and what you added later on?


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow Aaron,

Great work!  great melodical work! I also like the production alot! You really got a big apple here, mate! 

Cheers,


----------



## Thonex (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow... great job!!!

Nothing more to say.... I love it.

T


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks again everyone, and Andrew.  Looking forward to meeting you Thursday!

- Aaron


----------



## Thonex (Oct 24, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Thanks again everyone, and Andrew.  Looking forward to meeting you Thursday!
> 
> - Aaron



Like wise! 

WOw.. I just noticed... you're coming up from Florida... did you get hit by the Hurricane?

T


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 24, 2005)

Naw, I live in the northwestern region of Florida. Nothing but blue skies and frigid temperatures.  (50 degrees in Florida is considered freezing)


----------



## videohlper (Oct 25, 2005)

That cut's awesome -- but shouldn't you be working now or something? 

Two down.... 

All kidding aside, great job, Gershwin! 

Stew


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

Love this Shyte!

upper woodwind work could be a little better. Mix wise to. It's a little to up in front compared to the strings and the runs need expression. All woodwinds do subtle accents with in runs to add expression. I find that missing in woodwinds where as in the strings and piano you did very well.

Jose


----------

